# Testgerät für den Profibus DP



## MW (25 Oktober 2007)

Vor kurzem hatte ich euch ja nach Anbietern von Profibustestgeräten gefragt, siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15836

Jetzt die Frage: Welches Gerät ist den unter folgenden Voraussetzungen euerer Meinung nach zu empfehlen:

Wir benötigen das Testgerät hauptsächlich zur Wartung von Profibusnetzen(DP), wobei Messungen der Leitungs- und Signalqualität am wichtigsten wären (eine Auswertung auf Protokollfehler ist uns nicht so wichtig) um Analagenausfälle aufgrund von Profibusstörungen zu vermeiden bzw. um sie schnell zu beheben wenn die auftretten.


----------



## jackjones (25 Oktober 2007)

http://www.feldbusse.de/Profibus/Profibus_Fehlersuche.HTM

Ich habe diesen hier @work. Kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## IBN-Service (26 Oktober 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hatte ich euch ja nach Anbietern von Profibustestgeräten gefragt, siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15836
> 
> Jetzt die Frage: Welches Gerät ist den unter folgenden Voraussetzungen euerer Meinung nach zu empfehlen:
> 
> Wir benötigen das Testgerät hauptsächlich zur Wartung von Profibusnetzen(DP), wobei Messungen der Leitungs- und Signalqualität am wichtigsten wären (eine Auswertung auf Protokollfehler ist uns nicht so wichtig) um Analagenausfälle aufgrund von Profibusstörungen zu vermeiden bzw. um sie schnell zu beheben wenn die auftretten.



Hallo MW,

für den festen Einbau sind Dignostic-Repeater eine gute Wahl!

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## MW (26 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo MW,
> 
> für den festen Einbau sind Dignostic-Repeater eine gute Wahl!
> 
> ...


 
Ja, hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, wäre aber ziemlich Preisintensiv bei vielen zu überwachenden Netzen.

Deshalb suchen wir nach einem Messgerät mit dem wir möglichst flexibel im Laufenden Betrieb messen können ohne ein Gerät fest einbauen zumüssen


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2007)

Dafür nutzen wir den hier: http://www.indu-sol.com/opencms/export/indusol/hp/produkte/diagnosetool/PDF/PROFview_XL.pdf

wobei ich gerne auch eine Protokollanalyse hätte, das macht der nicht, leider.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

http://www.indu-sol.com bietet auch Kurse an. War schon mal jemand dort? Ist so ein ca. zehnstündiger Tageskurs zu empfehlen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Admin35 (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich war vorgestern bei einer Anwendertagung für Profibusdiagnose bei der Fa. Softing. Habe auch schon viel Tester und Analyzer gesehen und probiert aber das war das Highlight schlecht hin. Einfach und komfortabel zu bedienen. Der Nachteil: gute Ware hat ihren Preis...!

Schau mal nach unter: http://www.softing.com/home/de/indu...bus-dp/diagnostic-tools.php?navanchor=3010210


Gruss Bruno


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bruno,

das sieht auf dem ersten Blick genau so aus wie bei indu-sol. Die Geräte haben ihren Preis, aber was will man machen. Irgendwann kommt man mit herkömmlichen Fehlersuchen nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe zur Zeit zwei fast identische Anwendungen bei denen im Abstand mehrer Wochen oder Monate ein Busfehler auftritt. Wenn ich vorort bin, läuft alles stabil, selbst mit geöffnetem Abschlusswiderstand.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Andreas (29 Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Ich benutze seit einiger Zeit den NetTestII von Comsoft

Ist zwar nicht so luxuriös wie manch andere Geräte, war aber die erste Wahl für mich als Instandhalter. Flexibel (man benötigt keinen PC bzw. Notebook) und es kann sowohl die Betriebsparameter als auch die Busphysik testen.
Das ding hatte hat seine 2.700€uro mit 2 Betriebsstunden rausgearbeitet  

Andreas


----------

